# Slingbow



## Rookie1234 (Dec 23, 2013)

How can I modify my Barnett black to a slingbow with out using a whisker bisect


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

You sure can ...,, I'm pretty sure A+ make a simple arrow rest that will work on pretty much any slingshot


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

http://www.aplusslingshots.com/arrows---accessories.html

http://www.aplusslingshots.com/arrows---accessories.html

use perrys method cheap and works well


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

key ring and rubber bands


----------

